
Use Stronger Types - osopanda
http://arne-mertz.de/2016/11/stronger-types/
======
douche
I like this approach; it's something I've thought often about with our code
base. The only thing that I keep hanging up on is the endpoints of systems -
getting stuff into and out of JSON, or talking to a database, or interoping
with other libraries. It wouldn't be rocket science, but there would be a lot
of boilerplate for converting back and forth to primitives, and then
bookkeeping to make sure nothing broke along the way. I really should bite the
bullet and do it.

